# Weisse Pilze, Algen oder Moosart auf EPDM Folie?



## robsig12 (5. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe im Mai 2010 meinen Teich neu gebaut, und dabei eine EPDM Folie verwendet.

Soweit alles super, und würde ich auch wieder so machen.

Seit ca. 3 Wochen bemerke ich auf der Folie einzelne weissliche Flecken mit Durchmesser von ca. 1-2 cm. Insgesamt wohl so an die 25 Stück. Ich habe festgestellt, sie sind nur an der Ost- und Nordost Seite, da wo am längsten die Sonne einstrahlt.

Heute habe ich einen im CompactSieve gefunden. Sieht mir wie eine Art Pilz aus. 
Da er im CS sich befand, vermute ich, dass die Koi daran zupfen?

Kennt das noch wer?

__ Moos, Algen oder Pilz?

Auf der Folie ist sonst nur etwas Biofilm, keine Fadenalgen.

Anbei Bilder von Oben und Unten.


----------



## Mops (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weisse Pilze, Algen oder Moosart auf EPDM Folie?*

Hi,

sind die unter Wasser oder über der Wasserkante? Sieht ein bißchen so aus wie Flechten, die Wuchern bei uns z.B. teilweise am Zaunsockel.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## robsig12 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weisse Pilze, Algen oder Moosart auf EPDM Folie?*

Unter Wasser im Bereich von 20 cm - ca. 1,60 m. Ganz unten habe ich keine mehr gesehen.

Die Art die Du meinst kenne ich auch. Dabei sollte es sich um eine Art __ Moos handeln.

Hier liegt der Fall anders.


----------



## robsig12 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weisse Pilze, Algen oder Moosart auf EPDM Folie?*

Bitte an die MOD´s bitte den Ossi1 hier entfehrnen. Entweder der nimmt härter Sachen oder er ist gerade bei 2-3 Promille angelangt. :smoki


----------



## robsig12 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weisse Pilze, Algen oder Moosart auf EPDM Folie?*

Erledigt! Danke


----------



## Dr.J (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weisse Pilze, Algen oder Moosart auf EPDM Folie?*

Ossi1 wurde für 2 Wochen gesperrt, wenn er danach weiterhin Blödsinn verzapft, fliegt er endgültig.


----------



## robsig12 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weisse Pilze, Algen oder Moosart auf EPDM Folie?*

Hallo Jürgen, danke,

aber ich glaub der ist ein ganz armer Tropf, und da werden 2 Wochen nicht helfen.....


----------



## rainthanner (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weisse Pilze, Algen oder Moosart auf EPDM Folie?*

sieht eher nach einem vertrockneten Süßwasserschwamm aus.


----------



## robsig12 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Weisse Pilze, Algen oder Moosart auf EPDM Folie?*

Hallo Rainer, 

der Franco hat ja Ähnliches im Teich. Er meint bei ihm wandern die Dinger.

Von was kommt so ein Süsswasserschwamm?


----------

